# AUX heater module failure?



## noname123 (Aug 23, 2016)

When I bought my car more than a year ago the seller gave me a scan where it showed an error: 'pump short to ground' or something similar which caused the heater to shutdown.
Now I reran a scan while I was fixing a sensor issue and the aux heating module is not responding at all.

Below is a recent scan excerpt and I distinctly remember that a year ago I was able to get into the aux heating timer menu but that option does not appear on the ZAB anymore.
I've checked the dashboard fuses: F19, 20A, for the module and F35,5A, for the radio receiver (assuming I have one) and they both looked intact. I took them out, left the car a bit, reset the errors, put the back in but get the same scan results. Is there any way a short on the pump would kill the entire module in time? I highly doubt it since I know these things are designed with failure in mind.

I should mention it's a Thermo Top C/Z unit on a 3.0L TDI. The 'heating' or 'aux heating' menu does not appear on the A/C screen anymore. Haven't checked if the actual unit still exists, maybe it got stolen, though I highly doubt it.

.......
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
.......

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 BE
...
1 Fault Found:
00483 - Control Module for Auxiliary Air Heater 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
...
1 Fault Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 M HW: 3D0 937 049 M
Component: J519 6500 
Revision: -4004--- Serial number: --------------
...
1 Fault Found:
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 920 885 K HW: 3D0 920 885 K
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 4227 
Revision: KPH06V02 
...
1 Fault Found:
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 186716 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.09.13
Time: 11:56:49

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 885 K
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 4227 

1 Fault Found:
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 186716 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.09.13
Time: 11:56:49


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

When I bought my car my Aux Heater had pump failed over a year earlier according to the scan. This just caused the Aux Heater to "lock out". Once I had replaced the pump I cleared the faults and it worked OK. I think something else has happened to your controller (which is part of the Webasto unit). They are known to fail over time, but some clever people have fixed them.

There is a huge amount of info here : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2829471-Parking-Heaters-(Standheizungen)-Retrofitting-Troubleshooting-etc

also:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7237378-Aux-heater-metering-pump

Good luck,
Robbie


----------



## noname123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you for the response. I've checked the threads and my unit isn't locked out (it probably was) but it's completely non-responding. Since I see it's a +3h job to remove it I can safely assume it didn't get stolen and that getting to it will be a pain. I assume there's water ingress inside the controller with all the corrosion associated. Or maybe after 99 lockouts it decides to not respond anymore, nobody mentioned this yet. Since pulling out the fuse did not reset the condition there's little else I can do.
I would love to take it to a dealership around my area but they charge an arm and a leg - paid 1000E for the last revision which included oil, filters and headlight adjustment so it means I would live without the unit until I get access to a cheaper service. It's not a required feature for me since the car is in an underground garage most of the time. It's sad that the module stopped working all of a sudden just before I was planning on replacing the metering pump which was the initial fault.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

noname123 said:


> Thank you for the response. I've checked the threads and my unit isn't locked out (it probably was) but it's completely non-responding. Since I see it's a +3h job to remove it I can safely assume it didn't get stolen and that getting to it will be a pain. I assume there's water ingress inside the controller with all the corrosion associated. Or maybe after 99 lockouts it decides to not respond anymore, nobody mentioned this yet. Since pulling out the fuse did not reset the condition there's little else I can do.
> I would love to take it to a dealership around my area but they charge an arm and a leg - paid 1000E for the last revision which included oil, filters and headlight adjustment so it means I would live without the unit until I get access to a cheaper service. It's not a required feature for me since the car is in an underground garage most of the time. It's sad that the module stopped working all of a sudden just before I was planning on replacing the metering pump which was the initial fault.


Hi.
My heater is the same, can't connect to it using Vcds. I bought a used one that I'm restoring and plan to switch units during the next coming weekend or next week. 
My understanding is that some of them actually gets water inside and they start to corrode. 
I have disassembled line to check the board and the seal, all looks fine.
I would like to replace the temperature sensor, as they break, and reports Incorrect temperature. 
Wiken 😁 

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Darby (Aug 13, 2014)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57eaa2d15042d/20150131_120647.jpg?

On mine water had frazzled the controller/circuit board
Got a second hand replacement off ebay for £90
More than a 3 hr job to replace had to remove wheel arch liner bumper headlight intercooler etc
Got fingers crossed its still ok for this winter. Put half a tube of silicone sealant around pcb cover.
Main VW dealer originally told me it just needed reset and charged £70 and nearly set on fire so did not have any confidence in them so did it ourselves with my son

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Chris Darby said:


> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57eaa2d15042d/20150131_120647.jpg?
> 
> On mine water had frazzled the controller/circuit board
> Got a second hand replacement off ebay for £90
> ...


Hi Chris. 
My intension was to "quickly" switch mine, but I guess 3-5 hours is quickly in this case, also, I have'nt done it before.

My board on the new(used) one. 


















The heater under the top-cover.









Wiken 😊 

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Darby (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks fine my replacement off ebay was off a 2004 model but was in much better condition than my 2007 even bracket was less rusty. being right hand drive uk phaetons have webasto on the kerb so will get more water splashes.
From what i remember the only extra tool i needed was an extra long torx driver for one of the bumper fixings.
I had an elsawin manual on my computer which gave good instructions but its stopped working on win10
Have some pictures of car in bits but cannot attach?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Chris Darby said:


> Looks fine my replacement off ebay was off a 2004 model but was in much better condition than my 2007 even bracket was less rusty. being right hand drive uk phaetons have webasto on the kerb so will get more water splashes.
> From what i remember the only extra tool i needed was an extra long torx driver for one of the bumper fixings.
> I had an elsawin manual on my computer which gave good instructions but its stopped working on win10
> Have some pictures of car in bits but cannot attach?
> ...


Ok, that's interesting. 
I have an elsawin that I tried to install, but it wont work.
So good to know that it's not my system that fails.
I'm going to buy a 2 feet long screw driver for the bumper. 
Wiken 😊

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Darby (Aug 13, 2014)

Think i have attached photos

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

